# Faraday clothing



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Be a trend setter with the latest in Faraday clothing. More stylish than a tin foil hat!
EMF Safety Garments, Bedding, & Grounding Devices


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

What is preventing the radiation from entering the exposed skin?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This was talked about on Ground Zero tonight. I don't know anything about it but as previous poster said what about exposed skin?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is just the product line I've been looking for! My skin has been burning, my heart has been racing, and I have been feeling irritable and spacy (usually after I read the news on PrepperForums). And I sometimes get that sneaking feeling that my wife is reading my mind. Maybe she is! And now I can shield myself from the intrusion with the super convenient "Upper Body Shield":









For double protection at night, I'll just sleep in the "BlocBag" inside my "Dream Canopy":















And steel gloves look just peachy for light work around the house:









Thanks, RNprepper, I owe you one!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would think that a person might garner a few stares when he walks into The Walmart wearing the Upper Body Shield and the Earth Runner Sandals...or maybe not?

Or better yet if someone showed up at a Speed Dating round wearing them!



sideKahr said:


> This is just the product line I've been looking for! My skin has been burning, my heart has been racing, and I have been feeling irritable and spacy (usually after I read the news on PrepperForums). And I sometimes get that sneaking feeling that my wife is reading my mind. Maybe she is! And now I can shield myself from the intrusion with the super convenient "Upper Body Shield":
> 
> View attachment 12608
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I would think that a person might garner a few stares when he walks into The Walmart wearing the Upper Body Shield and the Earth Runner Sandals...or maybe not?


Have you been to WallyWorld recently? No one would give you a second glance, you would fit right in.

P.S. If you carry your cell in your faraday pants, will it ring?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Have you been to WallyWorld recently? No one would give you a second glance, you would fit right in.


Good point, I usually only go to The Walmart on days before a natural disaster to catch a few laughs.

And I've never been speed dating. Back in the early 80's when I last dated, we didn't have speed dating although some "dates" didn't last very long...if you know what I mean...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So the Munsters were ahead of their time, sleeping in their metal caskets?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some of these products could be useful, and others are just feeding paranoia.
Wrist grounding straps? Heel grounding straps? RFID blocking wallets?
YES! Good stuff.

Brain Coats? Headbands? Shielded tank tops?
NO! Scammy scams.

If you're that worried about microwave and other RF intrusion, it's full body or nothing.
Your bones reflect and bounce signals around pretty easily. If any part is exposed, it can affect covered parts as well.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Some of these products could be useful, and others are just feeding paranoia. If you're that worried about microwave and other RF intrusion, it's full body or nothing...Your bones reflect and bounce signals around pretty easily. If any part is exposed, it can affect covered parts as well.


Do your bones reflect RF because calcium is technically a metal, or because they are the densest part of the human body?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I guess I should have investigated that a bit further before making that statement. It was based on a demonstration where a car key RF transmitter was placed against the head, and the skull supposedly reflected and focused the signal. After checking into this to be sure... I found that this theory has been debunked.

My bad.
Lesson learned, always check your sources.

Mr. Reagan, I've failed to heed your advice yet again. I beg forgiveness.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The human body doesn't require protection from EMP. Now, if you want something to be concerned about, the military has used microwaves against people. A nice set of copper cloth coveralls might help you in that situation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I saw a docu-thingy about some woman who said she was being inundated with painful RF. She claimed that anything that could produce RF would cause physical harm to her body, like skin rashes and migraines. Wifi was one of the worst.
She lined her windows with RF blocking screens, as if that helped. (RF penetrates the brick and wood of your house, it doesn't need windows)
I'm not sold on how it actually affected her.
However, if you think clothing like this could help you against such things, go for it. It's your money.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Quite a few people are affected by wifi and the like.

"A 2011 brain-scan study found that, in the presence of wifi radiation, male students' brain activity was reduced in areas associated with paying attention."

"Other research presented to the American Society for Reproductive Medicine in 2010 reported that wifi signals significantly dampened brain activity in young women when they were trying to repeat a series of numbers that had been read to them."

"Some doctors are voicing their concerns. Dr Andrew Tresidder, an NHS GP in Somerset, has seen many patients complaining of symptoms of EHS. 'Electro- sensitivity is a very real illness,' he says."

(EHS is electromagnetic hypersensitivity intolerance syndrome}

Source: Could Wifi be harming YOUR health?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's your Faraday Cage!


----------

